# Hygrophila sp.'Araguaia' Flower



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Hygrophila sp.'Araguaia' flowered today. Beautiful lilac flowers with sprinkle of lavender.



Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow, that is a gorgeous bloom. Thanks for sharing the pic HFF. Got any more pix of the emerged H. 'araguaia'?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Coralite said:


> Wow, that is a gorgeous bloom. Thanks for sharing the pic HFF. Got any more pix of the emerged H. 'araguaia'?


Thanks Coralite! Here is a picture of the plant emersed taken about a month back. It is taller now.

Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice! I've been flowering this stuff too from material I got from Luis at the convention. I like it a lot, but unfortunately it doesn't seem to grow much faster above water. Good photos. Is there something else in the pot as well?


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> Nice! I've been flowering this stuff too from material I got from Luis at the convention. I like it a lot, but unfortunately it doesn't seem to grow much faster above water. Good photos. Is there something else in the pot as well?


Thanks Cavan!I have got this plant from Luis too.
Yes I agree with you for the first four months it just grew very slowly. But I think after I moved it directly under the light in my emersed set up the growth has slightly improved. 
The other plant is Hygrophila sp.'Roraima' aka 'Porto Vehlo'
Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Ah, I see. How's that doing for you emersed? Seems a bit tricky compared to the rest. Oh, and it looks like it's not really a _Hygrophila_ after all...


----------



## DarioDario (Nov 14, 2008)

Oooh very nice


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

Cavan Allen said:


> Ah, I see. How's that doing for you emersed? Seems a bit tricky compared to the rest. Oh, and it looks like it's not really a _Hygrophila_ after all...


Its growing even slower than the 'Araguaia'. Took it a while to acclimatize. No flowers yet.The epidermis is very hairy.
Thanks
Bhushan


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

DarioDario said:


> Oooh very nice


Thanks a lot!


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Look like you all get it flower under strong lighting. Good one. Cheers.


----------



## hedson_25 (Sep 20, 2005)

greate!!!


----------



## HoustonFishFanatic (Feb 26, 2007)

ts168 said:


> Look like you all get it flower under strong lighting. Good one. Cheers.


Thanks. Yes the high light helps.



> greate!!!


Thanks .


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

This is one of my favorites. The bloom reminds me of an orchid. So does everyone agree it is a hygrophila?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think it's a _Hygrophila_. It's the green 'Rio Araguaia' that isn't.


----------

